# Question Re Dakota Precision Scroll Chuck Kit



## dadiy (13 Apr 2010)

Hi, does anyone have a Dakota Precision Scroll Chuck Kit - theyre on offer from Rutlands at the moment and seem a good deal. 

The question I have is are they self centering - and Im assuming that means that there is just one place to tighten all 4 jaws at the same time?

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/machinery-&-a ... -chuck-kit


----------



## Paul.J (13 Apr 2010)

I bought one but didn't get chance to use it as i bought a different lathe after. :roll: It looked ok and seemed to operate well.It is sself centering.
Believe they are good but you are limited to extra jaws etc for them,not sure about this though. :?


----------



## Gitface (13 Apr 2010)

Hi

I got one a while ago, holds well with the standard jaws and am happy 
with it. The only down side is that it is designed for the longer register
that you get on the record lathes, my clarke has a short register so I
had my mates dad cut me a bush to extend the register.

As for jaws, any of the nova jaws will fit, which I belive include the 
supernova as well.

Mark...........


----------



## Davyboy (13 Apr 2010)

Hi, 
The Dakota chuck is a pretty good chuck for the price, I have one & although I haven't used it the engineering is pretty good, It is self centering, plus it has a 24 hole indexed back plate which is a bonus. 
I'm selling mine, as shortly after buying it, I bought a Super Nova chuck with some other stuff. I have given someone else first offer but if he doesn't want it, I'll be putting it on eBay.


----------



## dadiy (14 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the advice, Ive ordered one so I'll post and let you all know how I get on with it. Its got to be better than hot glue


----------



## NikNak (14 Apr 2010)

Don't know about the name Dakota.... but it looks pretty damn similar to this one from Axminster....


http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axmi ... 807388.htm


I bought this one back at the end of last year (just before the VAT went back up), and i can thoroughly recommend it.




Nick


----------



## Davyboy (18 Apr 2010)

Hi Dadiy, 
I see you have ordered one now, as I was holding on to mine for someone in case they wanted it, but it's now going on eBay as I have a SuperNova chuck, plus I really do prefer the Multistar Duplex to anything to be honest.


----------

